# Mark read



## Ken King

Why do I get an "Are you sure"  message after hitting the Mark read button or the Mark forum read link?  If I wasn't sure I wouldn't have clicked it and if I do it errantly its not like I lost anything.


----------



## kwillia

Are you sure you are always sure you are sure?


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:


> Are you sure you are always sure you are sure?


Absolutely, at least 51% of the time.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> Why do I get an "Are you sure"  message after hitting the Mark read button or the Mark forum read link?  If I wasn't sure I wouldn't have clicked it and if I do it errantly its not like I lost anything.



Are you kidding me?  People click stuff all the time by mistake.  I know because they call us to get them back on track.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> Are you kidding me?  People click stuff all the time by mistake.  I know because they call us to get them back on track.


Well Hell, tell them to get the help desk they must first dial 911.


----------



## stgislander

Ken King said:


> Why do I get an "Are you sure"  message after hitting the Mark read button or the Mark forum read link?  If I wasn't sure I wouldn't have clicked it and if I do it errantly its not like I lost anything.



I feel your pain.  It's now a four click process to mark a topic as read.  Used to be a single double-click.


----------



## Ken King

Another "mark read" issue, at east for me.  When in a main category like "General Interest" and you hit the Mark read button forums with sub-forums don't mark read.


----------



## stgislander

Ken King said:


> Another "mark read" issue, at east for me.  When in a main category like "General Interest" and you hit the Mark read button forums with sub-forums don't mark read.



I noticed that too.  Didn't bother mentioning it though.


----------

